# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages  Help with Afrikaans - derived from dutch.

## Chemist12

Hi Guys, 
I am having some trouble translating some phrases from Afrikaans and am hoping that someone here may be able to help. 
The first phrase: "Kom Bietjie Hier" 
From my understanding of Afrikaans, this means "Come little here". Is this correct? It does not seem to make much sense to me. 
Is "bietjie" pronounced "backie"? It sounds like that in this song (at 1:04):  Kurt Darren - Kom Bietjie Hier - YouTube  
The second phrase: "Ou girl ek wil nie pla nie." 
According to Google translate it means: "Old girl I would not bother". 
This does not seem to make sense with what the song is about. Has Google translate got it wrong? 
Here are the lyrics:  Kurt Darren,Lyrics of Kom Bietjie Hier,Lirieke 
Also, if anyone can tell me who the two women are at 1:20 are, I would be very grateful. 
Thanks in advance for any help.

----------


## it-ogo

AFAIK there are no Afrikaans nor Dutch speakers here. Google translate says that it is "Come Slightly Here". I can guess that it can mean "Come a bit closer" or "Come here for a short while" or something like that.

----------


## Levi

I'm Dutch, but I don't know Afrikaans.. Afrikaans looks like Dutch to English people, but there's a lot of difference actually xD

----------


## Robin1

I am not sure whether you are still active on this forum, Chemist12, but I (as a native Dutch speaker) can help you with Afrikaans. Just let me know if you are interested.

----------

